# Camping on Board, Italy - Greece ferries



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If you are thinking about using the Camping on Board option on the Italy - Greece crossing this what it looked like in early January 2006.

The ferry was the Agoudimos Line F/B Ionian Sky on the Brindisi - Corfu - Igoumenitsa run. In the high season the ferry would have been crammed with motorhomes. They do supply mains power but you must not use LPG.

Incidently the other motorhome on the ferry belongs to Barry & Margaret Williamson of http://www.magbaztravels.com/ who were on their way to Greece for the winter. We were on our way to Turkey for the Eclipse.










Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don,

How did you get away with camping on board in January? I thought it was only permitted Apr - Oct. 
Did you cross their palms with a few extra euros? :wink: 

Fingers crossed we've got 5 weeks off in Sept next year and are toying with the idea of touring the Peloponnese again, how does Agoudimos compare to the bigger operators like Minoan?

pete


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Don, I'm envious..... Not able to tour for any length of time due to work but Greece is definitely one for us having been to many of the islands on holidays previously.

Just one question - how much is the crossing?

Thanks
Griff


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> How did you get away with camping on board in January? I thought it was only permitted Apr - Oct.
> Did you cross their palms with a few extra euros? :wink:
> ...


Pete,

Agoudimos and My Way Ferries turn a blind eye to using the van during the winter months.

Agoudimos Lines Ionian Sky was the old Blue star ferry Blue Sky it's not a bad boat. it's on the Brindisi - Corfu - Igoumenitsa run.

My Way ferries use one of the old Minoan line boats on their crossing to Brindisi - Igomenitsa - Patras. I've not used that line but it seems Ok.

I hope your trip comes off.

Regards

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

griffly16 said:


> Don, I'm envious..... Not able to tour for any length of time due to work but Greece is definitely one for us having been to many of the islands on holidays previously.
> 
> Just one question - how much is the crossing?
> 
> ...


Griff,

We paid Euro 136 for a single crossing Brindisi to Igoumenitsa for a 6 metre van and two passengers.

Regards

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Don,
> Fingers crossed we've got 5 weeks off in Sept next year and are toying with the idea of touring the Peloponnese again, how does Agoudimos compare to the bigger operators like Minoan?
> 
> pete


Pete,

Have you considered Turkey for your trip next year :?:

It's a good time to visit the Aegean and Western Mediterranean coast. 

There is also the Gallipoli Peninsula some of the memorials there are very moving 

Regards

Don


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

*greek ferries*

we have just returned from italy/greece sailed from brindisi to ingoumentsi paid 136e both ways. we didn't book just turn up and go no problem at all. we have 8metre motorhome. we found the driving a new experience solid white lines are there to signal must overtake what ever is coming the other way you can see why they have such a lot of accidents. we thought mainland greece had some fantastic scenery spoilt by the rubbish which is dumped every where a great shame we also thought that greece would be quite cheap to eat out but we did not find that to be the case. the roads for large campers can be trying and you need to plan routes carefully. len :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Pete,
> 
> Have you considered Turkey for your trip next year


Don,

Now you've got me thinking! Do you think 5 weeks is long enough to do it justice?

In 2002 we had 9 weeks away and the intention was to cross mainland Greece, then into Turkey, then back down the east coast to the peloponnese, it took us well over a week to get from Igoumenitsa across to the Halkidiki peninsulars (although we weren't rushing) before deciding that Turkey was perhaps just a little too far this time as we also wanted to tour the east coast and the peloponnese again.
Another possibility we fancy is Croatia and Southern Italy, maybe go down through Croatia to Dubrovnic then across by ferry to Bari and back up through Italy

So, we've now got 3 possibles;

1. Italy - Greece - Italy via Patras and a round tour of the peloponnese again.
2. Italy - Greece - Italy via Igoumenitsa and across mainland Greece and then a loop around n/west Turkey.
3. Italy - Slovenia - Croatia - Italy

The 1st and 3rd shouldn't be a problem time wise. The 2nd I really fancy but is 5 weeks enough?

Len,

I agree about the rubbish, it realy does spoil some beautiful spots.
Unfortunately, ever since the euro and the Olympics, prices have been on the rise.
We still love it though.

pete


----------



## 90430 (May 1, 2005)

> we found the driving a new experience


For driving in Greece you must know: The traffic signs are only recommendations. Exception: There is some police around.

So drive carefully and always keep in mind: There may be always some (human) donkeys on your road.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: greek ferries*



fatwallet said:


> we have just returned from italy/greece sailed from brindisi to ingoumentsi paid 136e both ways. we didn't book just turn up and go no problem at all. we have 8metre motorhome. we found the driving a new experience solid white lines are there to signal must overtake what ever is coming the other way you can see why they have such a lot of accidents. we thought mainland greece had some fantastic scenery spoilt by the rubbish which is dumped every where a great shame we also thought that greece would be quite cheap to eat out but we did not find that to be the case. the roads for large campers can be trying and you need to plan routes carefully. len :lol:


Len,

Did you pay Euro 136 each way or was it a return? Who were you sailing with ?

Greece has the highest fatal accident rate in Europe 8O

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> > Pete,
> >
> > Have you considered Turkey for your trip next year
> 
> ...


Pete,

2 would be OK if you just concentrated on Turkey.

In January this year we went from Igoumenits to Alexandroupoli (470 miles) in two days with an overnight stop at Kozani. We rest up for a couple of days at the municipal site in Alexandroupoli, very nice site within walking distance of the city centre.

The E90 Motorway (Igoumenitsa to Alexandroupoli) is almost complete, just a few gaps here and there, it's due for completion by 2009. The scenery is excellent.

We won't be able to give you an update on the road as our winter trip this year will be short by our standards. We are flying to China on the 1st April for a three week (non Motorhome) escorted tour. As we can't apply for our visa until 1st January it looks like mid Jan before we will get away. It will be a quick dash around Morocco and home by mid March. Well that's the plan anyway.

Regards

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Don, 

thats certainly food for thought, I didn't realise it's now motorway nearly all the way to Alexandroupoli. We went across the Katara pass to Meteora last time, very spectacular route, but took ages.

No doubt i'll be picking your brains for more info again along the way if you don't mind.

A few months around Morrocco then 3 weeks in China eh, its all right for some. I'm not a bit jealous :wink: 

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thanks Don,
> 
> thats certainly food for thought, I didn't realise it's now motorway nearly all the way to Alexandroupoli. We went across the Katara pass to Meteora last time, very spectacular route, but took ages.
> 
> ...


Pete,

Any time I can help out just shout 

Don


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

*greek ferries*

hello don. we traveled by agoudimos lines we paid 136euros each way turn up and go. we enjoyed the scramble at loading, everybody stood around talking until 20minutes to cast of, then every man for himself we loaded about halfway through we where on the first upper deck the last vehicle to jion us was a artic sheep lorry fully loaded who was to tall who came up the ramp at great speed and hit the roof with a enormous bang reverses and had another go bang then lets out some air no problem then. the smell from those sheep we will never forget. ie full load of sheep 30degrees plus. LEN


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Len,

Been there done that and got the tee shirt. 8O Had most things on the camper beck but never a truck full of sheep. Your van must have stunk for a week.

If you think the loading was chaotic on that crossing wait until you try an greek inter island ferry. 8O 

I always advise people to just watch what goes on before even thinking about booking a inter island ferry, we once went from Rhodes to Piraeus and we had to fight :twisted: our way on, it was organised confusion. 8O 

Don


----------

